# New member from Yemen



## Malaajam (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello everyone

My name is Mohammed and I am from The Yemen and need help with promoting coffee from kawlan Saddah ( 250 Miles ish to the north from the capital city) as well as from other parts of Yemen.

Here is the story . Coffee traders buy dry coffee cherries from farmers no more that £5 per/k. Most people who understand about coffee know Yemeni coffee is of good quality and very pricey. My late grandfather was a small coffee trader himself and told me about how unfair this business was even back in the 60's. I investigated more about the trade and was told that 4-5 kilos of dry coffee cherries make one Kilo of very good quality green beans no less than 85 rating. So lets say 5 kilos means £25 plus £1.50 for separating beans from the skin as well as separating the top quality beans from the bad one, that is £26.5 per/k. Now I am trying to communicate with people with kind heart. How much is a kilos of Yemeni coffee 85 plus rating anywhere in the world please have a look and think about the farmers who work the whole year in a country torned by war for more than six years now.

I spoke to many farmers and they told me that they know traders are make lots of money from and they understand they had been taken advantage of for many years but they can not help it. Some traders would lend money to farmers way before the harvest time and many farmers can not afford to upset them.

I was a taxi driver in Brighton but last year I had to come back to Yemen, now It will be up hill struggle to renew my taxi licence, however I am planning to do whatever I can to help myself any my people in Saddah. I can not buy from farmers at the moment because I dont have the funds needed for equipments and fare wages for people who deals with coffee cherries. I got a quote for 58 kilos delivered to the my address in the UK for less than $2096 less than £2000. The plan is to sell this 58 kilos and get my friend to buy from farmers directly offering more money for small quantity maybe 100 kilos and sell them in the UK and so on.

I need help with ideas whatever you think guys put it there, you never know you might change the life of people in Yemen. I will be in Yemen for a month or two before going back the the UK. I am so lucky to have that chance but I will leave so many people behind who dont have that choice.

Many thanks

MO


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I suspect that at those prices with unknown quality, you will do really well. Not sure this forum will be the right place, but eBay might work out well for you.


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

Welcome Mo, blessings for Ramadan. How about emailing as many speciality coffee roasters as you can find and pitching your idea? Also may be worth a post in the home roasters thread, I don't roast but would for sure be interested to try.


----------



## Malaajam (Apr 14, 2021)

AlanSky said:


> Welcome Mo, blessings for Ramadan. How about emailing as many speciality coffee roasters as you can find and pitching your idea? Also may be worth a post in the home roasters thread, I don't roast but would for sure be interested to try.


 Thank you so much Alan, I will do what you suggested and see what happens. It would be of great help if you suggest some roasters. God blessings.



DavecUK said:


> I suspect that at those prices with unknown quality, you will do really well. Not sure this forum will be the right place, but eBay might work out well for you.


 I do agree Dave the price is high however, I saw some selling 340.194 Grams of Yemeni coffee for $158 in the States. I am aware of the difficulties I am going to face until people are convinced to try the coffee, and that is why I am here to get as many ideas as possible.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Just a thought: Yemen is a quite a distance from the UK; would you not finder it easier to access consumers and coffee shops in the Middle East?


----------



## Malaajam (Apr 14, 2021)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Just a thought: Yemen is a quite a distance from the UK; would you not finder it easier to access consumers and coffee shops in the Middle East?


 Two reasons why UK

1- I live in the UK and would be easier for me. I am used to dealing with people and making deals. From experiences with some people from The Middle East they are full of roundabouts whereas British are straight forward.

2- Prices in the Middle East are not the same as in the West, you will find most people want the best for the lowest price.

But thank you for the Idea and would for sure welcome any more ideas.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Malaajam said:


> Two reasons why UK
> 
> 1- I live in the UK and would be easier for me. I am used to dealing with people and making deals. From experiences with some people from The Middle East they are full of roundabouts whereas British are straight forward.
> 
> ...


 Well the people on this forum are pretty knowledgeable! Why don't you offer some special "taster" deals and see how people react? I know Yemeni coffee is supposed to have magical properties (*!) and I'd love to try it..


----------

